# javadoc und IllegalArgumentException



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte über Eclipse zu einem Projekt von mir eine JavaDoku anhand der Kommentare erstellen lassen. Habs über Export => Javadoc versucht. Da bekomm ich aber eine IllegalArgumentException. Die vorhergehende Ausgabe sieht so aus:



> Loading source files for package smp.listener...
> Loading source files for package smp.player...
> Loading source files for package smp.exception...
> Constructing Javadoc information...
> ...



Denke mal es liegt daran, dass er irgendwie gewaltig im Pfad pfuscht. Aber wie kann ich das Prob beheben?

Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2006)

mehr als IllegalArgumentException gibts nicht in der Fehlermeldung?

--

wo kommt denn dieses 'smp/listener/' her, das scheint ja gar nicht in den Pfad reinzupassen, 
funktionierts mit 'smp/listener' falls man sich das aussuchen kann?


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Vollständige Fehlermeldung



> java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
> at sun.net.www.ParseUtil.decode(ParseUtil.java:189)
> at sun.misc.URLClassPath$FileLoader.<init>(URLClassPath.java:863)
> at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(URLClassPath.java:319)
> ...



Das smp/listener ist ein package und somit kann ich mir das nicht raussuchen. Einzig den Pfad bis C:\Eclipse\Workspace\SMP\Doku\ kann ich frei wählen.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2006)

mit einer Information wie 'ParseUtil' fällt die google-Suche nach dem Fehler viel leichter,

falls nicht schon gesehen teste 
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?tstart=0&forumID=41&threadID=551665&trange=15
bzw. suche weiter
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...ArgumentException++ParseUtil&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Classpath hab ich scho komplett gelöscht. Hilft aber leider nichts. Und ansonsten finde ich net wirklich nen anderen Lösungsvorschlag ... aber danke schonmal


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2006)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber heute gehts ohne dass ich seit gestern noch was relevantes verändert habe ...


----------

